# gestion de la production et management du projet



## simomed (18 يناير 2009)

des livres et des documents importants sur la gestion de la production et du management operationelle et de projet :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/11489919/5354ef8c/sharing.html?rnd=20


----------



## hananid (17 فبراير 2009)

Merci bcp..j'avais vrmt besoin des docs en Français;car je fais le genie indus en français


----------



## lounis (24 فبراير 2009)

merci boucoupe pour le document merci mille fois et vive touts les ingenieurs


----------



## heroensam (27 فبراير 2009)

Merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

